# Leopard gecko eggs infertile



## leopardgecko333 (Apr 10, 2010)

This was my first season breeding leos and it has been very unsuccessful. My two females and my male have not produced anything that has hatched. I am currently only using one of my females, because my second is too young. My male is about 6 years old and my two females are both about a year and a half, but the smaller one is younger. My older female has given me about 16 eggs and non of them hatched. I didn't have the best incubator because the humidity was too high. I feed them crickets with powder every few days but i only use the powder once a week. I dont think its a calcium issue with my breeding female because she has recently had calcium deposits (fat deposits) behind her arms. I have no idea what im doing wrong but now i have a better incubator and one good looking infertile egg cooking now. My eggs are all bigger than pictures of fertile eggs and they are softer than described. How can i get her to lay fertile eggs next season?


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Well you can't really make her lay fertile eggs! It depends on a few things. It sounds like you are doing everything right so I would guess its either your incubator set up or your male is infertile. Have you candled the eggs? Were they all just yellow with no bullseye or pink veins?


----------

